# Why Calorie Counting Doesn?t Work for Weight Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Most people believe that calories are the “enemy”, since eating excess calories leads to excess fat, right? That’s why most people believe that the fastest way to lose weight is to cut way back on calories each day.After all, if a dieter is eating 2,500 calories per day and they decide to cut back to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

